

Apps Without Programming? Yes You Can - ragudo
http://www.icinetic.com/apps-without-programming/

======
knd775
It seems to be down at the moment.

 _edit_ After thinking about it, I realized that it is possible that this is a
joke. Could it be saying that without programming all you will ever get is an
error page? I don't seriously think that is what this means, but I found the
thought mildly amusing.

 _edit 2_ Nevermind, it is back up. There goes my theory ;)

------
Gys
'The Bright App Builder for the Enterprise'

'Enterprise' and absolutely no indication of costs, so it must be really
expensive.

So the 'You' in 'Yes You Can' is not really just anybody like me ;-)

